# N.S. Savannah Deck Color



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I was at the hobby store yesterday and couldn't find a paint, either bottle or rattle can, that matches the color of the decks of the nuclear ship _Savannah_. Does anybody know of a hobby paint color that's reasonably close?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Mr. Scot,

Testors has these two paints, 5-L Light Gray USN - Semi-Gloss 2155 (on the Naval Paints page) and USSR Interior Blue/Green - Semi-Gloss 2135 (on the Modern Gulf War/NATO/Russian page), which I think mixed together would get you pretty near the _Savannah_'s deck color.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Maybe Vallejo "Green Sky" or "Green Blue"?

http://www.acrylicosvallejo.com/model-paints

Otherwise, try mixing a light grey and light green till it looks about right...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Using the color picker, the closest I could come up with was Tamiya XF23 Light Blue (in reality a light blue-green-gray) perhaps mixed with a little gray if it is too saturated.

Depending on the sample, the color is somewhere between Pantone 5493 and 563.

The closest Federal Standard color is FS35299.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

This doesn't help your deck color question, but it's a fun site to browse while you're waiting for the paint to dry...

NS Savannah Virtual Tour


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

scotpens said:


> I was at the hobby store yesterday and couldn't find a paint, either bottle or rattle can, that matches the color of the decks of the nuclear ship _Savannah_. Does anybody know of a hobby paint color that's reasonably close?


In the Testors Model Master II series it looks like, perhaps, Russian cockpit blue green with, maybe a little dark green added to dull it down


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for the color suggestions and the link to the virtual tour. I'm currently building the Life-Like (ex-Snap) model kit of the _Savannah_ -- smaller and less accurate than the Revell model, but prettier. She's one beautiful ship!


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I think the Testors Interior Blue Green is a good match.

https://www.scalehobbyist.com/catagories/browse.php?kw=interior,blue,green

Back in the mid-80's, when it was anchored next to the USS Yorktown in Charleston Harbor - the Savannah was open - no tour - just open - go in and wander around. I didn't have a camera unfortunately, but it was pretty creepy just wandering around the darkened ship...


----------

